# My second batch of fatties



## etcher1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a couple of fatties stuffed with _Mozzarella,cheddar,mushrooms,red pepper,white onion,and red onion._



















an experiment that didn't turn out.



Should of used leaner hamburger, and poke a hole in the brat's



All done!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job and great Qview. Looks very tasty


----------



## meateater (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job! The caulking gun stuffer looks interesting.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 20, 2009)

It is a spin off a fattie piston Cow Girl had here.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice, great spin on Cowgirl's piston!


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 20, 2009)

They look delicious.  Nice job.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting looking smoker.............what is it?

John


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

It's an Orion cooker.  It cooks stuff very quickly. Here's a link that will tell you about it.
http://orionoutdoors.com/products/cooker/


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Fatties ...


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 21, 2009)

Great looking fatties. Makin me hungry for some. I'll have to get busy again.


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Tasty Looking Fatties!!! Thanks for the Q-view. 
....How long do these things take to cook?


----------



## mistabob (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, those look awesome! Love the meat gun!  ;P


----------

